# Why is my crema full of grounds?



## timfoster (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I like to think that I'm a bit of a coffee buff. The reality is I know how to put the bits into the machine and out comes coffee. This is why I am defering to your greater knowledge.

I have a Krupps machine that I use to make americanos.I've had it about 2.5 years and until recently it's (me) made fabulous coffee. However in the last few months my crema is full of grounds. No matter what I try to solve the problem, I still get the grounds coming through.

I've tried more coffe in the holder, less coffee. More damping and less damping. I've even tried dropping the holder into the baby steriliser each day to make sure it's properly clean, but no joy. Every now and again I get a good one, but more often than not, it's full of grounds.

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? If it helps, I use a Braun burr grinder.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Tim

The problem is likely to be in the group head area and is likely to involve the showerscreen

What model machine are you using?

Is there a screw in the middle of the shower head?

If so, then unscrew this (only when the machine is cold) and remove

Stuck behind this is likely to be a buildup of coffee grounds and foreign matter from the water supply.

Generally a good clean and soak in cleaner will restore the shower screen to its 'as-new' condition

When you fill the basket and tamp, the coffee sits below the level of the top of the basket, and when the water hits the compressed puck it starts to expand and presses against the shower screen. This acts to disperse the water to evenly soak the coffee and force water through the puck and the bottom of the basket into your cup.

It may also be that the gasket has started to disintegrate and the grounds will escape with pressure over the side of the portafilter, although this is normally noticeable as it will dribble down the side and you will have a lower flow rate than normal through the portafilter.

Can you take a pic of the shower screen area and gasket (in situ) and post it here?


----------



## timfoster (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for coming back to me so quickly.

There is indeed a screw in the shower head. I've uploaded a photo, but I can't unscrew it. All I seem to be doing is sheering the edges off.

If I can get it out, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks clean enough from this angle. How does the gasket look? (around the edges of the shower screen - the part the portafilter presses into)

Is it hard and slightly pitted?


----------



## timfoster (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope it's soft and squidgy! I gave it a bit of a clean and it was better, but I still can't get the screw out. Woudl some WD40 help?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

You don't think you might have an enlarged perforation in your portafilter, do you? For that matter, have you pulled the filter basket out of the portafilter (I assume they're separable on the Krups as they are on most other machines) and thoroughly cleaned the bottom of the filter basket and the space underneath it?


----------



## timfoster (Mar 28, 2010)

ChiarasDad said:


> You don't think you might have an enlarged perforation in your portafilter, do you? For that matter, have you pulled the filter basket out of the portafilter (I assume they're separable on the Krups as they are on most other machines) and thoroughly cleaned the bottom of the filter basket and the space underneath it?


Fairly certain this isn't the case. I take the basket out each time I make a coffee.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Tim,

How are you making the americano? Reason I'm asking: Are you adding espresso to hot water or are you filling the cup from the portafilter? If the forma how long does it take to extract an espresso? I'm wondering if you have really fine espresso and this may be why some grounds are escaping.

Also, have you taken the basket from the portafilter? Have a look under the basket and into the spots and make sure it is totally free from gunk. Soaking the entire thing in steriliser will only make it worse as it will wet and deposits and make it fragment.

Also, when the grinder blades are blunt rather than cutting the coffee the blades with squash it and you'l get quite a lot of coffee dust which will obviously go through the holes in the portafilter. You tend to see this in the bottom of the cup as dregs. How old is the grinder and how much do you use it?

Kind regards

Lee


----------



## timfoster (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Lee, I'm filling the cup from the portafilter. The basket comes out of the portafilter every time it's used. I empty it then wash it out fully. I turn it upside down with the basket inside and run the tap through the holes until the water comes out the other hole. I then remove the basket and wash it properly. It goes in the steriliser after it has been fully cleaned. As for the grinder, I use a burr grinder. It's only 6-12 months old so I doubt that it's blunt. It's used every day.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

How bug is the cup and how long does it take to fill......I'm just trying to guage th particle size.









Lee


----------

